# IP ändern



## finntroll (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Programm, dass ähnlich wie Steganos Internet Security die IP im Sekundentakt ändern kann.

Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2008)

Es gibt kein Programm, dass das kann. Das ist technisch einfach nicht realisierbar. Für das wechseln der IP müsste immer wieder die Internetverbindung getrennt werden.


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2008)

Vorallem: Wo ist da der Sinn? Achja, stimmt die IP Adresse ist ja super geheim und darf auf keinen Fall von jemand anderem herausgefunden werden *g*


----------



## Suchfunktion (5. Februar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt kein Programm, dass das kann. Das ist technisch einfach nicht realisierbar. Für das wechseln der IP müsste immer wieder die Internetverbindung getrennt werden.



Doch, das gibt es.. RouterControl 
hihi.. *klugscheiss*


----------

